# Adding New born to application



## ammarkhalid (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Looking forward for your response on my question here:

I got medical & pcc for me and my wife in mid may 2013, but we put the application on hold by requesting CO, our baby was born on 2nd October we submitted her passport and birth certificate couple of weeks but we havent heard from CO yet. do you guys know what is normal time when CO adds new born to application send medical call again?

FYI subclass 190


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ammarkhalid, 

your baby also has to complete medicals (simple examination, see Panel Doctors Instructions on page 44), so just wait for the CO to provide you with the details. You could write him/her a brief email, asking if s/he has received the documents and if anything else is needed. It's best not to bother the CO too much, though - the time spent answering emails about processing status can be better spent by actually working on your case . 

The only disadvantage is that you may have to validate your visa very soon after the grant because your PCC and medicals (whichever comes first) determine the last possible initial entry date. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ammarkhalid (Sep 1, 2013)

Got the medical call yesterday with baby added in application. can any one here know how much time DIAC taking after medical to grant visa specially for sub-class 190?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ammarkhalid (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you so much espresso for your kind response.


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

Ammar - let me know when you get thru. I am in the same boat. Did medicals of my baby 6 business days back. Haven't yet heard from CO. I guess my CO is usually slow in responding.


----------



## ammarkhalid (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi enigmatic_vishy,
waiting for medical examination appointment from IOM lets see how it goes


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Im adding a newborn to 190 application too. Could anyone please answer the following?

1. What is the different between adding a newborn and a child in term of process? I heard newborn does not cost anything while a child will cost ~900$ additional. How old is the child considered a newborn?

2. Since the CO is yet to be allocated. How do i notify DIBP in writing. I just uploaded form 1022 and birth certificate to online application. Is that sufficient? Do i need to send another email to get the baby added on the system?

3. Does a newborn (say few days old) need to go thru medical check even if the baby is born in Australia (because a baby has been checked very regularly here already) i have not found any detail regarding health requirement for newborn

4. If the medical exam for newborn is needed. What will be the process? Does the baby need to have its own passport first before being able to book for health check?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

A new born is a child born after you have lodged the visa and is free to add. 
If you lodge the visa without adding your child then attempt to add them later and their birth date is prior to lodgement you will pay a fee. 

Yes newborns have medicals, nothing more than they would have as a post birth check up ensuring they are well, have no physical deformities or delays. They do not have an xray. 

Yes you will need both both certificate and passport to add them and then to do the medical.


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

_shel said:


> A new born is a child born after you have lodged the visa and is free to add. If you lodge the visa without adding your child then attempt to add them later and their birth date is prior to lodgement you will pay a fee. Yes newborns have medicals, nothing more than they would have as a post birth check up ensuring they are well, have no physical deformities or delays. They do not have an xray. Yes you will need both both certificate and passport to add them and then to do the medical.


Thanks a lot _shel for the details. I'm processing it now while waiting for CO. Hopefully it's not gonna cause so much delays. Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Shouldn't be an issues with a baby. They have no travel history or anything that needs investigating, couldnt have major health problems that wouldn't be visible so its just a matter of getting their passport which is a pain but once done baby is added no stress.


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have just been advised by immi department (not CO) that no health check is required for my newborn (born in AU). Also, I have been confirmed by Medibank health solution that no passport is required for a newborn less than 6 months old (birth cert is suffice) should a medical check is required for a baby. These have put my mind at ease. 
All in all, it is sometimes working on case by case basis. At the end, it is a CO who has a final call. I better wait for now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

No its not done on a case by case basis. Immigration law is followed in all cases regardless. Wait until you hear from your case officer. Dont take as fact what you hear from clerks at DIBP. 

Unless your child is an Australian citizen how do you think they will get a visa without a passport and medical which are required by law?


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Folks,

I have sent an email to my CO with passport, birth-cert and a recent photo to add my new born in my application. I have done every bit previously including medics and PCC and new born medical is the only thing which is left on me. I don't know why COs are slow in responding back?!

Any idea, if I should chase her aggressively or do i need to wait for sometime (a week may be)?

The reason for me being restless is to make sure that none of my earlier PCC/med get expired!


Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

Chase her aggressively!!!!! I can see her dumping your file to the back of the queue. 

They may not respond immediately because not everything requires a response and yours is not the onky case she will be working on. 

At what point did you complete medicals?


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

_shel said:


> Chase her aggressively!!!!! I can see her dumping your file to the back of the queue.
> 
> They may not respond immediately because not everything requires a response and yours is not the onky case she will be working on.
> 
> At what point did you complete medicals?



My medical (primary applicant) got finalized on 27th Sep last year. I know the CO's nature by now as my case is with them for last 1.5 years. So, I am not gonna do anything which hamper my case at this moment! 

But if medical has 6 months validity (supposedly) and in case, CO has no plan to extend it on time-limitation grounds, then I need to be worried. Correct?


Thanks anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

Medicals have 12 months validity by which time you validate your visa or redo them if the visa is not granted.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

_shel said:


> Medicals have 12 months validity by which time you validate your visa or redo them if the visa is not granted.


Thanks for correcting my understanding on medicals. what is the max validity for PCC?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

The same, 12 months. Some countries write on them they are valid for 3 or 6 months but DIBP accept them as still valid for 12 months.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

am i so restless or my CO is going slow. My baby was born in 2nd august, i notified my CO on 3rd august, uploaded her birth certificate and Identity document (other than passport) on 7th, passport and pictures on 26th August and polio vaccination certificate today.. but after all these emails, he/she never responded back, only response i got was an automatic reply..... should i go ahead bugging him/her through emails or call him directly? Oh, BTW i dont even know the number on which i should call... its almost one year since i sat for my IELTS... and 05 months since i lodged my visa application..


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, i know this thread is old, I am in similar situation.

The only confusion is regarding Baby's medical ? Applicants who are onshore and who had baby in Aus, what happens if your baby is less than 6months old .

I have tried Bupa and called Dpt of home affairs and even they didnt gave any satisfactory ans, heard from CO yesterday to provide

*Letter from GP and
*E Medical consent form which i have already provided

CO advised me once she get these docs she will organize 'On paper medical assessment' what is that ? She also said 'Baby does not need to go and migration examination panel' can finalize this ?

Can anyone shed some light on this please


----------



## Haseeb0079 (May 27, 2021)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone, i know this thread is old, I am in similar situation.
> 
> The only confusion is regarding Baby's medical ? Applicants who are onshore and who had baby in Aus, what happens if your baby is less than 6months old .
> 
> ...





jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone, i know this thread is old, I am in similar situation.
> 
> The only confusion is regarding Baby's medical ? Applicants who are onshore and who had baby in Aus, what happens if your baby is less than 6months old .
> 
> ...


Hi, 
How did you go through the medical process for newborn? Did you just visited Gp and get letter or you had done medical from Bupa?


----------

